

Digg and Reddit and Slashdot oh my - blhack
http://www.gibsonandlily.com/cgi-bin/go.cgi?id=2926

======
blhack
Hey guys, I deliberately left HN out of this because HN seems like the best
Online community out there right now...

Hope you find this funny :)

